# pex go/no go question



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I am installing pex using a crimp tool for my first time and I just want to double check a few things.

1: There is a little screw on the crimper that says losen before/after. So I loosen it before opening the crimp, then tighten it after, then do my crimp, is that correct?

2: This site:

http://www.doityourself.com/stry/install-PEX

says 

"Now, test the crimp with the Go/No-Go gauge. The Go-gauge should slide onto the fitting with ease. It may be tight where the crimping tool has marked the crimping surface during the crimping operation. The No-Go gauge must not slide over the fitting. If it does, the tubing must be recut and the joint made once again."

(right before the "Inspect Your Work" heading not far after "tools needed")

This seems contradicting. It's saying the gauge should fit over the fitting (which it does in my case) but then it says it should not fit. So which one is it? My guess is that it must fit, as it only makes sense. It means the ring was compressed enough. 

Also, how strong are these type of joints, really? I'm actually wondering if shark bites are stronger as they actually grab into the pipe, this seems like it would be easy to just pull off with enough force. Has there been tests on this? I'm just curious.

Edit: After re-reading it it makes sense now. There is a line, if it goes past that line then it's not good (no-go). Another question, is it a MUST to use the go/no go tool at all? I went back downstairs and I cannot for the life of me find it. I set it on the ladder, now it's just gone. This is the weirdest thing ever. I don't feel like spending $5 of gas to go buy a $2 tool. If I turn the water on and there's no leak, am I good to go or is there the risk of a random blow out at some point?


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey Red,

Once you've done a few crimps, and feel confident, then the gauge is not necessary. Just refer back to the few that you did while you had the gauge in hand if you're worried.

Just remember to fully enclose the ring when crimping and make sure that the ring is ~ 1/8" from the end of the pipe and the pipe is fully pushed onto the fitting. And one last suggestion is to mark each fitting with a check mark, (or some other symbol) just so you know which ones you've done.

I've been told the reason for the class action lawsuits regarding poly in the 80's was due to the fact that the ridges on the fittings were not raised enough (or something like that), so eventually they would blow apart. I don't believe that the pex manufacturers would make the same mistake, esp considering the litigious society we live in today. 

Don't worry, you'll be fine.

P.S. - Aren't you up past your bed time?


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

**double post**


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Good to know, I feel pretty confident in the way it crimped. I can pull pretty hard with my hand and can't take it off so I'm guessing it should be fine under water pressure. I just have to tie in my final T connector and I'll be all set. My first proper pex run! I'm actually debating if I want to add a minifold and have al my stuff go to it. Cleaner. Another project for another day.


----------

